# 1971 Alumacoach



## sengel (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm looking for anyone who knows anything about Alumacoach. We just purchased a 1971, 21Ft Centennial and have no owners manual or any other documentation. Any advice ( besides "why did you buy it ") would be truely appreciated. I do know that it was built in B.C. Canada and that it resembles an Airstream.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: 1971 Alumacoach

I did a search on the name Alumacoach and found this thread. It is pretty interesting, but is also from 2006.
http://www.airforums.com/forums/f142/21-ft-alumacoach-15117.html

I also found some pictures that seem to be the same trailer here - http://www.airforums.com/photos/showimage.php?i=12203&c=


----------



## sengel (Sep 27, 2008)

Re: 1971 Alumacoach

Thank you Kirk for the info. Yeah that's about all the information that I've been able to track down. We have a lot of work to do on our Alumacoach too, but it seems to be in better shape then the one that was purchased in 2006. This is the first trailer that we have purchased and not knowing a darn thing about them even complicates the process more. We have no manufactures manuals what so ever. We have what seems to be a problem the inverter, we can't get one of the breakers to set. Also we can't figure out how to drain the gray water. It seems the water from the toilet is in a different holding tank.....but I'm not sure. Unfortunately we did not do any research before purchasing. It still is cute and my girl just had to have it.

We will be posting pictures soon. Nice to meet you Kirk and good travelin to you also!

Scott Engel


----------



## 72Alumacoach (Oct 6, 2008)

RE: 1971 Alumacoach

Hi Scott,

We own a 16ft 1972 Alumacoach.  Unfortunately we also don't have the owners manual or a grey/black holding tank so we aren't much help but I wanted to drop you a note to let you know you aren't alone.  Oddly enough we have the manual for the 8 track, the stove/oven/heater, hot water tank, etc but no manual for the actual unit.  We also had converter issues (and a wiring mess!) so we have removed the converter and are starting new.   Not sure about the layout for your Alumacoach but we needed to dismantle the entire kitchen cabinet just to get to the converter because there was no access panel.

Anyway, from what little we have discovered about Alumacoach, there aren't many of them out there so you have a very rare RV in your possession.  We find the Airstream forum is a good source of info because the trailer is very similar to the old Airstreams including the use of many Bargman parts.  Enjoy!

Esther


----------

